

HP using webOS for 100 million PC/ Laptops next year - jdavid
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/hp-snubs-windows-plans-to-integrate-webos-into-pcs/

======
ZeroGravitas
It seems it's going to be an instant-on splashtop-like system that they'll add
to all their Windows PCs and laptops. Clever move, assuming things can
transition from mouse to finger interaction and back.

